# new pics of the crew



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

had the camera out back yesterday and snapped some shots of the dogs playing..

first thing Diesel does is try and run up the tree to grab the springpole i keep put away









then he goes for it again



























and again









decides that isnt working so he tried just jumping for it.. Diesel got hops






















































Dre came over to see what the hype was about


















i now have toy in hand.. lol









into the leaves it goes!









i got it!.. haha






















































put it away and they dont look happy









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great looking bunch you got there is something about Diesel I just really like.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

great shots there!! good looking bunch


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks.. there is something about Diesel i really like too.. maybe its the GO he has


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics! I really love Diesel. My next one will be a male brindle. Love your others as well. How come you didn't crop his ears seeing as how you had the others done? Just curious  He does have a perfect set of rose prick like my girl


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are looking good.You got some great shots of em


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Beautiful pics! I really love Diesel. My next one will be a male brindle. Love your others as well. How come you didn't crop his ears seeing as how you had the others done? Just curious  He does have a perfect set of rose prick like my girl


i was planning on getting it done, but waited too long.. i got the other 2 from my cousin after they were a year old already. .. he had theirs done


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL @ diesel , I guess his paw is feeling better? he is the one who injured it right?. Love those tree shots of him flipping off it and the running with the round toy over his eyes LOL. Looks like such a characture. They are all looking great , good pics


----------



## BluePitDaisy (Jan 21, 2011)

awesome pack! i can't wait to get another member to the family!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics! I like Diesel's profile picture.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice shots. Great pack. Nice back yard too lol being from the inner city I envy yards like that


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> LOL @ diesel , I guess his paw is feeling better? he is the one who injured it right?. Love those tree shots of him flipping off it and the running with the round toy over his eyes LOL. Looks like such a characture. They are all looking great , good pics


yea.. he's the one that got the pad torn right open by Dre .. as you can see, they get along fine still .. and he always has the toy like that, dont know how many times he's run into something because of it.. lol


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

looks like you keep good care of them they look great!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to see them. They are such a friendly cute bunch!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

lol @ the pic where they arent happy about the toy being taken away.


Beautiful dogs!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha love their faces when you took the toy. What great looking bunch you have! I also love the first one where Diesel is upside down climbing the tree lol Thanks for sharing


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

Im in love with Diesel!!!  how old is he??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he'll be a year and a half on the 26th of Jan


----------

